# OCSA March show



## paphioboy (Mar 3, 2011)

Just sharing some pics from the show yesterday. There were a number of cluster catts (bifoliate types), but the colours didn't come out true in the pics...
Cute growth habit of Oncidium flexuosum:





A white phal with 3 flowers, pretty reasonable for phals grown in Adelaide.. 




Vascostylis Pine River hybrid:




Prostechea radiata:




Paph Vanguard/Transvaal? (was mistakenly mislabelled as Woluwense):




Paph Mount Toro:




Interesting phal (actual colour is deep pink, not so blue):




Zygo hybrid:


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 3, 2011)

A massive towering oncidium hybrid... I'm guessing its a Wilsonara of some sort... Didn't take note of the name..








Promenaea hybrid:




Angraecum Longiscott:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks like a good show. I love the Mt. Toro!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2011)

The Mt.Toro is great and the Angraecum I'd love to have too! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Dido (Mar 4, 2011)

Great pics love the Zygo Hybrid with that blue. 
My plants an his clones will start short to bloom, 
but I would love to have such a blue one


----------



## koshki (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, great shots! How on earth would you transport that oncidium??


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pics...!!! Nice show...


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 5, 2011)

> Wow, great shots! How on earth would you transport that oncidium??



Katherine, I wouldn't know as that plant is not mine..  Probably a truck..


----------



## Shiva (Mar 5, 2011)

I would be more than satisfied with the Mt Toro. Thanks for showing.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 5, 2011)

Great pictures! I really liked the Vascostylis hybrid.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the pics!!!! Esp. like that Angr.!!! Jean


----------

